# Flystrike and goats?



## nstone630 (Sep 3, 2015)

With my recent issue on my goat passing and the bot flies involved...I can only wonder, could it have been flystrike?

I know sheep get it, but what I've read online, and the vet yesterday mentioning it, made me very curious.

Any advice on this would be great. So far all I can find online is about sheep.


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 3, 2015)

I know goats can get it, rabbits as well. I am not sure how they get it though. Good luck, I hope you can find the answers you are looking for!


----------



## Ferguson K (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm sorry I've never heard of this. What exactly is fly strike?


----------



## Ferguson K (Sep 3, 2015)

Never mind I googled it.... Is it something they get from bites? If sheep can, I'm sure goats can.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 3, 2015)

I think that the reason that sheep are more susceptible is that it isn't seen, it hides under their fleece. On most goats it would be fairly obvious that the maggots were eating away at them and something could be done before it was too late.

The Bot fly larvae actually burrow into the animal...they don't cause the flystrike that we usually see.  

I believe (and may be wrong) that bot flies that attack goats are sheep nasal bot flies. It it my understanding that bot flies are generally host specific.


----------



## nstone630 (Sep 4, 2015)

OK. Well that you guys for your thoughts and ideas. Poor guy just didn't make it. Won't really know why at this point. I was just trying to research bot flies and goats to see if there was anything. Especially since I saw the bot flies one day and then the next he was dead. They say online that if you end up with Fly Strike it can take less then 24 hours to kill an animal.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 4, 2015)

Sorry about losing your goat, never easy.


----------

